# Stair Designer



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

In light of the stair framing post I thought I would throw together a quick excel file to figure stair risers and treads. It has an image there that shows what each of the dimensions are. It was put together really quick so it might have some bugs.. let me know if you find any.


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

Oh.. and I did it a little backwards.. the instructions are at the bottom


----------



## dokuhaku (Sep 15, 2008)

Still have that excel document? I would be interested in seeing it.
Thanks,
Phil


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

Sorry about that. When I moved servers I didn't put that file back up.
This designer was really meant for my use - and when I decided to put it up here I added some very basic instructions. It could be difficult to understand what it's saying - so do look at the formulas before taking any output as gospel. It sets initial riser height at 7.25" - if you want something different you can edit the formula in C9 changing 7.25 to something else.
Let me know if you have any questions or even if you want me to modify/create something for your use.


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

Thats a slick little formula you got there thanks. Have always done my own (without a construction master). Been doing them since I was about 14-15 years old. That can be a real time saver.


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

Thanks.. it does work pretty good. The crew likes it because it prints everything on one page that they can take to the jobsite without having to figure it out on the spot. I made them all do it long hand for several stairs before I gave them this though.


----------



## dokuhaku (Sep 15, 2008)

*Thanks much*

I appreciate you posting that!


----------



## Gold Tie (Feb 26, 2008)

That's pretty cool! The only thing I see missing is the use of a toe kick. I see the bottom riser adjustment for tread thickness, but no top tread adjust for toe kick thickness.


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

Very true Gold Tie.. I have never really worried about that in the program as I just take care of it in the field.. but I could tie in another couple fields for upper level flooring thickness so there is a check from subfloor to first tread adjustment. If I get the time I'll post another one with changes.


----------



## deckspec (Oct 27, 2008)

would also be handy to make a chart of common heights


----------



## j.m.s. (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks, I do it with calculator usually, but I always like to check my answers with another method. Does anyone have an estimator for Xcel? I wish I was more proficient with excel, than I would come up with my own.


Joe


----------

